# Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact!



## jdiggidy

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml
http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_4340991

Has anyone seen anything else about this or is it just heresay? Does this mean that we would consider going over the cap to get him? Sactown could certainly find a better S&T than what we can offer.

They use the words "believed to have interest" in the article. WHAT DOES THIS MEAN??? I am believed to have interest in getting busy with Selma Hayek but, everyone knows this is not going to happen.

Probably just more gossip for the offseason.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Love to watch him play...but how will he fit?


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



> Love to watch him play...but how will he fit?


AGAIN, probably not going to happen now with our roster pretty much set BUT, you would probably start Tracy at the 2 and Bonzi at the 3. Battier would rotate down to the 4 spot depending on who we were playing.

There is nothing wrong with being stacked at a certain position. Also keep in mind if we were in desperate need of another true PF we would actually have some attractive pieces aside from just Luther.

PG: Alston
SG: TMac
SF: Bonzi
PF: Battier
C : Yao

Excluding Rafer, that is a nice big athletic lineup. You could also rest TMac a bit more and have Bonzi at the 2, Battier at the 3 and Novak at the 4.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



jdiggidy said:


> AGAIN, probably not going to happen now with our roster pretty much set BUT, you would probably start Tracy at the 2 and Bonzi at the 3. Battier would rotate down to the 4 spot depending on who we were playing.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being stacked at a certain position. Also keep in mind if we were in desperate need of another true PF we would actually have some attractive pieces aside from just Luther.
> 
> PG: Alston
> SG: TMac
> SF: Bonzi
> PF: Battier
> C : Yao
> 
> Excluding Rafer, that is a nice big athletic lineup. You could also rest TMac a bit more and have Bonzi at the 2, Battier at the 3 and Novak at the 4.


 our line up is set? i hope not.
all we have done this offseason is get battier and sign scrubs. if we want to seriously contend, we need to make more moves. i dont see novak, head, bowen, jacobson, and vspan being the bench for a legit championship contender. i think if we can get bonzi to be a 6th man, that would be awesome.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Pimped Out said:


> our line up is set? i hope not.
> all we have done this offseason is get battier and sign scrubs. if we want to seriously contend, we need to make more moves. i dont see novak, head, bowen, jacobson, and vspan being the bench for a legit championship contender. i think if we can get bonzi to be a 6th man, that would be awesome.


I agree, wee need another powerful 3rd option. We havent done much this offseason. I think one more addition would complete us.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

from what i read about wells is that he isn't a good defender, can;t really shoot the three can't assist and needs the ball with bad attidue so no thank you even if we can get him


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



lingi1206 said:


> from what i read about wells is that he isn't a good defender, can;t really shoot the three can't assist and needs the ball with bad attidue so no thank you even if we can get him


 wells creates mismatches on offense, is a good rebounder for his position, and will provide that toughness people keep *****ing about and saying we are missing.

if anyone doubts he can play, check out his series vs the spurs.

if the rockets want to get better from here, we need to make actual moves that involve more than just scrubs. this could be that move. i'd rather take this gamble than sign one of these guys that have a good attitude but bring next to nothing to the team. we dont need more ryan bowens or richie frahms or casey jacobsons.


----------



## chn353

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

im not that much of a fan of wells.. you cant really use the playoff series to compare players because people actually step up and play harder.. eg kwame brown and jerome james... what we really need is to get a good young PF to replace juwan as the team from my perspective is getting younger. if we could get a 23,24 YO PF.. the rockets could b a dynasty in some years considering tmac and yao are only 27 and 26 respectively... prob 4 more years of superstar mode until it starts goin downhill


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



chn353 said:


> im not that much of a fan of wells.. you cant really use the playoff series to compare players because people actually step up and play harder.. eg kwame brown and jerome james... what we really need is to get a good young PF to replace juwan as the team from my perspective is getting younger. if we could get a 23,24 YO PF.. the rockets could b a dynasty in some years considering tmac and yao are only 27 and 26 respectively... prob 4 more years of superstar mode until it starts goin downhill


 where do you propose we get one of those? we got one in stromile, but that was a failure. no good young pf on the market is within our price range. there is no one we can sign straight up and we arent going to get one trading head and whichever other scrub you want to trade.

if we want a chance to be successful, we need to go after players who can actually make an impact, and right now that means bonzi. even if he just steps up in the playoffs, that could be enough. we dont need him to make the playoffs, we need him to beat teams like the spurs and mavs. this current team can make the playoffs if healthy, but they arent a legit contender right now.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Pimped Out said:


> wells creates mismatches on offense, is a good rebounder for his position, and will provide that toughness people keep *****ing about and saying we are missing.
> 
> if anyone doubts he can play, check out his series vs the spurs.
> 
> if the rockets want to get better from here, we need to make actual moves that involve more than just scrubs. this could be that move. i'd rather take this gamble than sign one of these guys that have a good attitude but bring next to nothing to the team. we dont need more ryan bowens or richie frahms or casey jacobsons.



yes we dont need those players but wells isn't the player that fits this team, he can't shoot the jumpers he posts people up meaning needs to ball more on a team with Yao and Mac we don't need him and he cant fit in this system well. we need help spreading the floor with shooters and need defenders not wells who if u look it up is bad in those departments and those scrubs are a cheaper gamble and i don;t think richie frahm is with us anymore


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



lingi1206 said:


> yes we dont need those players but wells isn't the player that fits this team, he can't shoot the jumpers he posts people up meaning needs to ball more on a team with Yao and Mac we don't need him and he cant fit in this system well. we need help spreading the floor with shooters and need defenders not wells who if u look it up is bad in those departments and those scrubs are a cheaper gamble and i don;t think richie frahm is with us anymore


 we dont necesarily need a 6th man who can shoot the 3. we need someone who can come into the game and create his own shot. novak and battier solve some of our 3 pt shooting woes, but we still dont have a player who can consistently score on his own outside of yao and tmac. even if he doesnt put up huge numbers, the fact that we could sit mcgrady and have a scorer who can rebound and give us that edge and take pressure off the stars is an important part of a basketball team. if tmac is having an off day or yao is having an off day, no one else can pick up the slack on this team. no one else is a scorer in their own right. i dont think he lack of shooting will be that big of a deal if we play him when tmac is out of the game and let him act as a spark and scorer or if we put him in with tmac and battier where he could spot up in the midrange game with battier playing behind the 3pt line. also, our path to the finals could include a series vs the spurs and no one on this team other than mcgrady can cause serious problems for them, bonzi can. 

and the scrubs arent really gambles. no one expects anything great out of them. they are cheap ways to fill roster spots that we know will provide good spot up shooting in a best case scenario. for it to be a gamble, there has to be the possibility to win big. none of the guys we sign have that.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Bozi Wells can be a Jerry Stackhouse types of player on the team. I mean, look at the Mavs, Jerry always has that intensity off the bench. We could actually use his help. It would be an awesome pickup if we get him. However, if we don't and can't, it wouldn't be a disappointment.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

If Battier is capable of playing the four, then we have the room to make this trade- juwan + future first round = bonzi


----------



## reno2000

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

I agree with Pimped Out, Bonzi is a player that can create his own shot and be a legitimate 3rd scoring option. He can rebound extremely well for his position, and together with Battier and Tmac they would solve our rebounding worries. 

All this talk about getting spot up shooters and spreading the floor is getting old. It worked like crap for us last year when the two stars went down, and the same will happen if the stars go down again (touch wood). What happens when rafer, novak, head etc go into shooting slumps. We have no one on the team outside of Tmac, Yao and now Vspan how can take it inside and score. 

We need to get solid pieces soon, if not at least to have something tradeable at the deadline or next off-season. There are way too many one-dimensional players on this squad, and not enuff versatility.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Gotham2krazy said:


> If Battier is capable of playing the four, then we have the room to make this trade- juwan + future first round = bonzi


Every Rockets fan wants to trade Howard, but is there any takers?
I think getting Bonzi is a streach. However, if that deal goes through, it would be phenomenal!


----------



## Rocket Man

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

I am with many of you guys that wish we could get a enforcer in the middle at PF to strengthen our rebounding. Bringing back Cato would not hurt my feelings. I know he grabbed a lot of money from his earlier contract that he signed with the Rockets but what do you think we would take to get him to return. From what I seen so far Detroit has no intention of bringing him back or have I missed him signing somewhere? Great shot blocker, OK defender, and worked well when in there with Yao. He did not get off the bench in Detroit and here he would be sufficient to back up Yao and be a bigger body on some of the more physical 5's out there along with playing at the 4. He shows to be unrestricted so if we could get him at a low price I think it would help out Yao's offensive game while getting tired out by having to match up against stronger centers on the defensive end. Juwan and and Battier are just not physical enough - where is an Otis Thorpe when you need one.


----------



## LamarButler

*Bonzi Wells?*

I read this morning on Hoopshype that the Rockets, Heat and Nuggets are pursuing Bonzi Wells. It said that the Nuggets are the front runner. I guess thats true cause they have the biggest whole at SG and they have lots of trade bait that the Kings might want, plus they have been talkin about him for a while. 

The Heat IMO have no chance of getting him, he'll want minutes and he wont get any behind Wade.

The Rockets I dotn think have spent their MLE, and you have Yao and Tracy here, so he might want to come to Houston. He'd get some minutes considering hole at SG for the Rockets. 

I thikn he would be a pretty good addition. If he signed maybe the depth chart would look like this.

PG- Rafer Alston, Vassilis Spanoulis, John Lucas
SG- Bonzi Wells, Kirk Snyder, Casey Jacobsen
SF- Tracy McGrady, Steve Novak, Ryan Bowen
PF- Shane Battier, Juwan Howard, Chuck Hayes
C- Yao Ming, Dikembe Mutumbo


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Bonzi Wells?*

MLE is spent. we do have trade exceptions for a S&T with sacramento


----------



## Dean the Master

*One more Step Closer for Bonzi Wells to Houston!*

GOOD NEWS FOR THE ROCKETS!
Article


> Wells to Denver? -- According to the Denver Post, the Nuggets continue to show interest in former Kings shooting guard Bonzi Wells.
> 
> The Nuggets' interest began in February, when they contacted the Kings about a trade involving Wells. Denver's current shooting guards are 21-year-old J.R. Smith and rookie Yakhouba Diawara, and the Nuggets could use the veteran presence of Wells, who turns 30 Wednesday.
> 
> But the Nuggets, like the Kings, are near the luxury tax threshold of $65.42 million with their payroll, meaning there is little -- if any -- room for the Nuggets to sign Wells outright since Denver ownership has made it clear it would prefer to be a non-tax-paying team. The Kings' own proximity to the luxury tax means a sign-and-trade deal between them and the Nuggets also is highly unlikely. Houston and Miami also are said to be pursuing the free agent.


I think the $4.2M TE will be used very soon in the future.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

In my opinion if bonzi comes to H-town it will be the same deal between the NJ and Portland were sar could have landed in nj. In the shareef deal, nj traded a 1st round pick and a 5.2 trade exp (if i remember correctly) to portland for sar. 

If a deal does go down with bonzi, i think that the rockets will trade their 4.2 exp and a future first pick (lottery protected, which i don't think u will have to do) for Bonzi. But compared to to what sar would have got, i think that the amount of years Bonzi will get will be 4 or 5 years with a team opition compared to sar's guratared 6.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Bonzi can play, but not sure if I want him here. I have a feeling he won't be signing a long term contract.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Yao Mania said:


> Bonzi can play, but not sure if I want him here. I have a feeling he won't be signing a long term contract.


Rumor has it, is that he is searching for a 1 or 2 year deal


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Yup, Bozi is going for a short term. The reason is that he wants lots of $$ and now he is not getting any, much like the Stevenson situation.


----------



## FirstRocket

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0>*FOX 26 Exclusive: Bonzi Wells May Sign With Rockets*<TBODY><TR><TD>Last Edited: Monday, 18 Sep 2006, 11:01 PM CDT</TD></TR><TR><TD>Created: Monday, 18 Sep 2006, 5:56 PM CDT</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-TOP: 5px"><TABLE width=1 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=video_photo_story_caption style="PADDING-LEFT: 5px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- Begin sidebar displayed --><!-- End sidebar displayed --><!-- Text Story Detail -->Free agent guard Bonzi Wells arrived in Houston Monday to meet with Rockets General Manager Carroll Dawson and head coach Jeff Van Gundy An eight year veteran, Wells says he could sign with Houston within the next 48 hours.

“I could. I definitely could. It’s up to the organization. I would want to sign depending on how everything worked out,” Wells told FOX 26’s Mark Berman.

Wells knows wherever he goes he would probably be signing a one-year contract.

“Hopefully we will have good news for each other. We are going to be talking about the situation and the possibility of me playing here (this) year,” said Wells. “Houston would be a good spot for me to make my home. They have a great team. Hopefully they will give me an opportunity to come here and play my game.”

During his career, Wells has averaged 12.8 points, 4.7 rebounds, and 2.3 assists a game.
“They already have what they need with Yao and Tracy McGrady. Hopefully I can come and be a good teammate. With Yao and Tracy there that would make my life a whole lot easier because I would have a whole lot of open shots and the lane would be wide open for me with those getting most of the attention.”

Wells, who played most in Sacramento last year, acknowledges that Denver and Miami are also possibilities if nothing works out here in Houston.



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Link= http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/pages/Sports/Detail?contentId=929816&version=8&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=6.1.1*


----------



## chn353

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

wow....

once he signs with houston.. you know ron artest will either kill him or come to houston


----------



## chn353

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

hmm if wells plays.. i think he will def start at shooting guard.. moving tmac back to the 3 and it'll be up to juwan and battier to compete to play the 4... like JVG will play battier against smaller lineups and juwan against bigger lineups... 

alston/span/JL
wells/snyder/head/sura
tmac/battier/novak
battier/juwan/hayes
yao/juwan?/mutumbo

with this lineup i feel rockets can find a good deal from snyder or head and juwan for a better backup PF/C.. maybe mihm?


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

God please let this happen.


----------



## Jmac_04

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Hoping this happens.....this would completely fix the "Jamesgate". He would bring scoring when T-mac sits and is a very good diference maker. We could have a running second unit with Hayes - Novak - Wells - Vspan - Alston.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

More sources from Chron.com
Article











> Sept. 19, 2006, 1:04AM
> Free agent Wells talks with Rockets
> Spending limit makes pursuing guard a long shot
> 
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN
> Copyright 2006 Houston Chronicle
> 
> Free agent Bonzi Wells met with Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy and general manager Carroll Dawson on Monday at Toyota Center as the Rockets stepped up their long-shot pursuit of the veteran guard.
> 
> Though the Rockets are limited by the salary cap and some of their free-agent spending this summer, Wells has clearly not ruled out the Rockets while also considering the Nuggets, Heat and Bobcats.
> 
> Wells, who went from expecting to be a top free agent to searching for a place to land two weeks before training camps open, replaced longtime agent William Phillips last month, with the switch to Merle Scott forcing a delay in the already protracted process.
> 
> Wells, who turns 30 on Wednesday, averaged 13.6 points and 7.7 rebounds with the Kings last season and 23.2 points and 12 rebounds in the playoffs against the Spurs.
> 
> After earning $8 million last season, he turned down a five-year, $36 million offer from the Kings, a strong indication that an offer of a mid-level exception would not work. The Kings instead signed John Salmons, and the majority of teams over the cap spent their mid-level exceptions.
> 
> The Rockets have just $2.1 million of their mid-level exception remaining to offer unless they can work out a sign-and-trade deal with the Kings. The Rockets have a $4.2 million trade exception in which they could sign a free agent for as much as $4.2 million and send only a draft choice, but as with any sign-and-trade arrangement, that would require an agreement with the Kings.
> 
> Wells was the 11th pick of the 1998 NBA Draft out of Ball State and was immediately traded by the Pistons to the Trail Blazers, where he played five-plus seasons before he was traded to the Grizzlies. The Grizzlies sent him to the Kings for Bobby Jackson and Greg Ostertag.


----------



## yaontmac

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Wells is a pretty good veteran, brings lots of attitude and intensity. He seems to want to play with us and that's good :biggrin: He knows Nugs and Kings aren't going to win a ring with all their problems.


----------



## Rockets111

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

if the rockets get him for one year only using the 2.1 mil left on the mle, that would be great

i would rather save the draft pick for next year

a lineup of......

alston
wells
tmac
battier
yao

along with good bench players

spanoulis
head
snyder
howard
dekembe

we would be so solid!!!


----------



## Fairsportsfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Rockets111 said:


> i would rather save the draft pick for next year


You guys are in win now mode and also add that you guys gave up a lottery pick for Battier, tells me that you guys my be more then happy to give up a pick likely in the early to late 20's for Bonzi. 

I see no reason why Bonzi would not just sign a contract that is 3 to 5 years with opitions and end his career in houston. With players such as Bibby, Lewis, Carter, Billups, Jamison, etc on the market next offseaon, i doubt that he could find a team that is willing to pay more then what the rockets could pay him now.


----------



## debarge

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Fairsportsfan said:


> In my opinion if bonzi comes to H-town it will be the same deal between the NJ and Portland were sar could have landed in nj. In the shareef deal, nj traded a 1st round pick and a 5.2 trade exp (if i remember correctly) to portland for sar.
> 
> If a deal does go down with bonzi, i think that the rockets will trade their 4.2 exp and a future first pick (lottery protected, which i don't think u will have to do) for Bonzi. But compared to to what sar would have got, i think that the amount of years Bonzi will get will be 4 or 5 years with a team opition compared to sar's guratared 6.


Man, I am all for this scenario. You could just mail us our Conf Champ Rings now??? My only issue would be "Renting him" for one season like the Suns did for Tim Thomas, though I don't know if Bonzi has the 'same' issues as Tim did. Bonzi's seem to be "happiness" and or minutes, whereas Thomas' seemed to be desire/motivation/work ethic type things.

Hey if it happens Great, and I watched the interview on Fox sports.com He said He Definitely wants to be here, but that its up to Management. Said he wants to play with Yao/Tracy and Move to Houston to live. Sounds like the only issue is Money? Jeff even wants him? Though this reaks of the Mike James' pursuit IMO. That was a big letdown.  *I Welcome Bonzi if he wants to play here, to end his career here. No leasing In Houston buddy! :biggrin: *


----------



## reno2000

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Considering our situation....which is win NOW...I am all for signing Bonzi, even if it is only for 2yrs or 1yr + team/player option. This would give us a legitimate chance to win the championship. By the time his contract is up, people like Rafer, Battier etc will probably be on the down, so we can renew our team and start fresh, all the while having a decent chance to win a ring NOW.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Huston is my favorite team in west so I really hope you get him and start killing the league. Damn in Bonzi you get possible top 3 small guy with post moves, guy who has great rebounding skill, is decent defender, can get to line a little and brings attitude and serious toughness... Damn and it isn't like he takes too many shots... I agree he can have some problems but if motivated he is great team guy also I see no reason why he would clas with anybody in H-town I mean he has chance to play and nice outlook...


----------



## Rockets111

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

the other teams interested are charlotte, miami, and denver.

i think miami has used a lot of their mle with shandon anderson, gary payton, and zo.

denver has used all of it i believe with reggie evans.

charlotte has all of the money in the world.

so if there wasn't a sign and trade his ranking order would be like this....
charlotte
houston
miami
denver


----------



## scooter

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



yaontmac said:


> He knows Nugs and Kings aren't going to win a ring with all their problems.


Troll here. 

The Nuggets had more major injuries last season (Nene, Martin, Camby, Najera and Boykins -- three of whom had knee surgeries and the other two had broken hands) than the Rockets and still won 10 more games. Isn't it just as reasonable to assume the Nuggets will be healthier as it is to assume the Rockets will be? Other than the natural bias of being a fan, and the impact of the NBA's star-oriented marketing, what makes you think the Rockets are a better team than the Nuggets? Is it McGrady's 41% shooting percentage last year (3 years in a row below 45%)? Is it that their second best frontcourt player is Juwan Howard and their third best is . . . . ?


----------



## scooter

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Rockets111 said:


> the other teams interested are charlotte, miami, and denver.
> 
> i think miami has used a lot of their mle with shandon anderson, gary payton, and zo.
> 
> denver has used all of it i believe with reggie evans.
> 
> charlotte has all of the money in the world.
> 
> so if there wasn't a sign and trade his ranking order would be like this....
> charlotte
> houston
> miami
> denver


There will be a sign and trade. Other teams are willing to do it and Wells isn't going to want to take $2 mil.


----------



## chn353

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

its only for 1 year... im sure he can live with 2.1 mill and a possibility of a championship ring

also his jerseys might sell in houston and china.... u never know


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

That would seriously be a really awesome starting lineup.


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



scooter said:


> There will be a sign and trade. Other teams are willing to do it and *Wells isn't going to want to take $2 mil.*





That's it. Wells wants money. The only way we are going to get him is through a S&T. but who are we going to trade?


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Wells is planning to have a talk with the Bobcats.
http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/15557463.htm


> Bobcats interested in free-agent swingman
> RICK BONNELL
> [email protected]
> 
> Is Bonzi Wells in the Charlotte Bobcats' future?
> 
> Bobcats coach-general manager Bernie Bickerstaff confirmed Tuesday he plans discussions with Wells' representatives sometime this week to gauge the free-agent swingman's interest in signing here.
> 
> Wells, 30, averaged 13.6 points and 7.7 rebounds last season for the Sacramento Kings. He's also been linked to the Houston Rockets, Denver Nuggets and Miami Heat. Since scoring at the wing positions is a clear need for the Bobcats, Wells' skill set would be a good fit. Also, the Bobcats are several million under the salary cap, so they could seemingly make a competitive offer.
> 
> The greater question is a roster spot. The Bobcats already have 15 players under contract, plus a qualifying offer of about $3 million to restricted free agent Melvin Ely. Bickerstaff indicated that resolving Ely's situation probably takes precedence over any other move between now and the start of training camp Tuesday in Wilmington.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



scooter said:


> Troll here.
> 
> The Nuggets had more major injuries last season (Nene, Martin, Camby, Najera and Boykins -- three of whom had knee surgeries and the other two had broken hands) than the Rockets and still won 10 more games. Isn't it just as reasonable to assume the Nuggets will be healthier as it is to assume the Rockets will be? Other than the natural bias of being a fan, and the impact of the NBA's star-oriented marketing, what makes you think the Rockets are a better team than the Nuggets? Is it McGrady's 41% shooting percentage last year (3 years in a row below 45%)? Is it that their second best frontcourt player is Juwan Howard and their third best is . . . . ?


Thank you for admitting that you are a troll. 

I dont think you can consider NeNe, Martin, Camby, Najera and Boykins as more important than TMac, Yao, Rafer Alston, Bobby Sura, Jon Barry, Juwan Howard and Stromile Swift. At any rate, both teams took a serious dive this season as a result of injuries, so its kinda moot arguing over which team is worse than the other. We would just have to see how well the teams do when healthy. 

McGrady may shoot at under 45% but he still plays defense, passes the ball, boards, and has many more dimensions than your Carmelo Anthony (even tho I am a fan of both.. Melo being a BMore product). Are you arguing that Melo is more important to a team than McGrady? or are you arguing that the Rockets are a poor team because McGrady is shooting under 45%? In either case, youre wrong.


----------



## Rockets111

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

i think bonzi only wants to sign a one year deal so he may take the 2 mil, thats why he actually stopped to talk to carroll and jvg, he also may sign a one year deal with charlotte for more money, but obviously he would rather have a chance to win a ring and play with tmac and yao, who wouldnt???

in the end the 2 teams hes going to go for IMO are houston and charlotte....


and we hope to god he signs a 1 year deal worth what ever we have left (around 2.1 mil) then he can get a huge contract elsewhere after the season is over. unless he wants to come back for the mle!!!

go rockets, scoop up bonzi


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

I don't think the Bobcats will give Wells that much $. There are words out there that Bobcats are chasing Vince Carter next off season. $2.1M is too low for Bonzi IMO. If we do get the ring next season. He will be back. lol.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Let's remember that the Maloof's are gamblers so, maybe they agree to an S&T for BWells plus an unprotected 1st rounder for next year. Then they should tank the season and get in the Greg Oden sweepstakes.

Only question here is whether or not the rockets would agree to an unprotected 1st rounder? I bet they would since they seem to be in a "WIN NOW" mind set. We all agree that they could've gotten more for Rudy Gay so what would stop them from giving up their first rounder unprotected?

If that was the sticking point on a deal then I think I would do it. With such high expectations coming into this season, everyone is expecting us to have a pretty good record this year which would make the likelyhood of our pick being somewhere in the mid twenties.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

^^^Totally agree


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

has it not been 48hrs? a decision should be made soon.


----------



## debarge

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Wells won't be coming to Houston it seems, as we all know the Agent's Run the Show for athletes. Contrary to what the Athletes say, wherever his agent wants him to be, that's where he'll end up. Agent's want the most money so they'll get the most money. So why help your 'cashcow' land somewhere that would pay him and you less money. Houston we have problem, even though I Do Think Bonzi wanted to be here, his agent who lives in Miami has be chatting up the Heat vigorously. He's meeting the Bobcats (who have the most cash) today, the Heat have 5mil left, I'm betting on him being in a Heat uniform. His agent will tell him, "the Heat are the champions, you'll play w/ Shaq/Wade and get lots of exposure for next summer's FA market.." not mentioning to him, he won't get any minutes??? Wade/Williams/Anderson/Payton/Posey all trying to get mins together plus throw in Wells? He'd be lucky to get 20?
Here he's a starter and probably get 35? But its not up to us, Heck its not even up to Bonzi? Fans know the score but players don't. All his agent has to do is not take calls from the Rockets?  Not take calls from Denver, or Charlotte. But I bet he's taking Riley's calls... Once I heard Steve Young say something about Terrell Owens, "Your agent works for you, you don't work for your agent! You make the calls, you make the decisions, he just does the grunt work..".


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

I thought the Heat used up most of their MLE to resign ZO/GP/??? and somebody else. Where is this 5 million from? It this a TE or something?

If money is the ultimate factor then Charlotte is a no brainer and this thread should be closed.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Article 
I think it's between Bobcats and Rockets right now. Bobcats can just cut loose one player and sign Bonzi. If Heats want Bonzi, it's going to be a S&T with Kings. According the source, Kings are not going to do it which gives a plus to the Rockets.
Eventhough, it seems Bobcats are in favor of getting Wells, I doesn't mean the Rockets have no chane. We are actually still in the competition of getting him. Bozi knows winning a ring can boost up his player value. (Look at Stephen Jackson) Rockets are the team!
I think the tricky part of this is his new agent. We'll see.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

we need Bonzi...


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



sherwin said:


> we need Bonzi...



true.. i just would not committ too large/long a contract to him.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Status of Bozi Updates:
Bonzi would make decision early next week.


----------



## debarge

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

I was hoping I'd wake up to good news this morning, but alas nothing yet. I really do feel like if it weren't for his agent, he would have already signed with us. He seemed genuine in his interview that this was a place he wanted be. But the money factor is just so bad for us, only like 1.2mil for one yr? That sucks. The only way we get him is thru a S/Trade and Sac doesn't wanna do that. Maybe we could send Luther + somebody for Bonzi? Is that possible. IMO everybody not named Yao Tracy Battier is usable in a trade, oh yeah and Spanolis, they're the only guys I wouldn't trade.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



debarge said:


> Contrary to what the Athletes say, wherever his agent wants him to be, that's where he'll end up. Agent's want the most money so they'll get the most money. So why help your 'cashcow' land somewhere that would pay him and you less money.


Because Bonzi will get paid less than he should be getting paid anyway for this year. If Bonzi wants to make alot of money for the 07 offseason, then he would need as much exposure for this year (1 year contract) as he can get to compete with all the other FAs of the 07 offseason. Reason why he is considering places like Miami and Houston in addition to Charlotte.


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

I would be suprised if chose us instead of miami.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



crazyfan said:


> I would be suprised if chose us instead of miami.


I won't. Do you think Bonzi would like to play behind Wade and fill the same role will Posey?


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Article
Here is another update of Bonzi Wells.
Basicly, now the situation depends on Melvin Ely.


----------



## reno2000

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

The longer this drags on...the less likely he signs with the rockets. Its exactly the same as the M.James deal. Looked great for us at first, but when more better paying options became available to him, the bounced and houston ended up with nothing.


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

^Agree.


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Dean the Master said:


> I won't. Do you think Bonzi would like to play behind Wade and fill the same role will Posey?




why not?


----------



## god_in_23

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Bonzi....only have one year to prove he's still a good player in his postion,i think if he wanna to pursue that,both Rockets and Heat aint fit him.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Why does Scientist of sweety balls (ballscientist) always open crazy threads like the one he created under Trades, and Rumors saying Bonzi had decided to play for Miami.

BIG UPS to the Rockets posters going out there and saying his opportunity in Houston would be better. This is true.

In Houston he would be a bonafied third option playing 25-30 mpg.

In Charlotte he would be a bonafied second or third option playing 25-40 mpg. No recognition here though.

In Miami he would be a fourth or fifth sharing time with Posey and Walker. He will be lucky to see 15 mpg.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

To win now he goes to Miami
To play now and win later he goes to Houston
To be a leader and get payed he goes to Charlotte


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



XMATTHEWX said:


> To win now he goes to Miami
> To play now and win later he goes to Houston
> To be a leader and get *payed* he goes to Charlotte



its paid but on the whole i agree with you.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

So when does he announce lol


----------



## chn353

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

he said early this week... i think its all BS... his just dragging it out and hoping that one team will offer him like a 10mill contract


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



XMATTHEWX said:


> To win now he goes to Miami
> To play now and win later he goes to Houston
> To be a leader and get payed he goes to Charlotte


His best option would be with Houston, don't we still have quite a few millions to spare? He would have a good option of winning a championship, with Yao finally being the dominant player he was destined to be, Tracy being as good as he is barring any injuries, and an ultimate role playing starter in Shane Battier. Bonzi, you decide.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

If I were Bonzi, I'd definitely go to Houston.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

will he make up his mind already? training camp starts next week...


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

My guess is he'll go back to Sacto.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



XMATTHEWX said:


> To win now he goes to Miami
> To play now and win later he goes to Houston
> To be a leader and get payed he goes to Charlotte


hahaha @ you thinking he cares about any of that crap.


----------



## reno2000

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



crazyfan said:


> My guess is he'll go back to Sacto.


Im also starting to think this may happen. This has been dragging on way too long.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



> If the Rockets couldn't find a way to do a sign-and-trade with the Kings under which they'd give Wells a $4.1 million starting salary, Houston could still offer Wells the remaining $2.1 million of its mid-level exception. Either way, the Rockets would stay below the tax threshold. Wells will have to swallow hard in signing whatever deal he takes after turning down a five-year, $36 million offer earlier this summer to remain with Sacramento after averaging 23.2 points for the Kings in the playoffs.
> 
> And if it came down to Wells having to choose between a $4.1 million offer (forthcoming) from Houston and a slightly higher offer from Charlotte (if one is even forth), McGrady's jawing in Wells' ear could tip the scales.
> 
> "We're really good friends. I was with Bonzi this offseason, was talking to him, and Houston's a place he's real interested in. He's a grown man, he's been in this league for a long time, and the decision will really come down to him," McGrady said.
> 
> "I'm sure [the Rockets] want him. What he did in the postseason this year, it was eye-catching. I've been trying to make that work because I think Bonzi would be a great addition to our team to add more depth as far as matching up against teams like Phoenix, Dallas and San Antonio."


Healthy McGrady pushing for Rockets to get Wells


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

everyone knows tmac is the real GM of the team.. so why is Bonzi still not a rocket??


----------



## Dream Hakeem

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

:0

Really good to hear McGrady and Bonzi are friends


----------



## Fairsportsfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

I was thinking if you guys do get Bonzi, it would be a good idea if you spent the rest of your mle on Van Horn, if not him Antione Davis. I like Van Horn for you guys because he would be a good pick up for your bench, could play the SF and PF position and could shot the 3 when T-mac and Yao get doubled. Or you could go the oppsite route and get Davis a tuff defender, decent rebounder and also improve your bench. But the only problem is will you have enough roster space?


----------



## j-rocket

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Fairsportsfan said:


> I was thinking if you guys do get Bonzi, it would be a good idea if you spent the rest of your mle on Van Horn, if not him Antione Davis. I like Van Horn for you guys because he would be a good pick up for your bench, could play the SF and PF position and could shot the 3 when T-mac and Yao get doubled. Or you could go the oppsite route and get Davis a tuff defender, decent rebounder and also improve your bench. But the only problem is will you have enough roster space?


we do have room.. we can finally let Ryan bowen go!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Looks like Bonzi is a rocket now.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2605639



> A source close to Bonzi Wells tells ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher that Wells has agreed to a two-year, $5 million deal with the Rockets. The deal includes a player opt-out after the first year.


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Haha i was about to post this link...

good business for bonzi. option to opt-out after the 1st year.


----------



## bronx43

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



> Wells holds a player option for the second year and fully plans to re-enter the free agent market next summer.
> 
> "This isn't about the money, this is about being in the right place," said Wells' agent, Merle Scott of BDA Sports.



:laugh: 
RIGGGGHHHHHTTTTTTT....


----------



## JuX

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



j-rocket said:


> we do have room.. we can finally let Ryan bowen go!!lol :biggrin:


Unless Jeff Van Gundy develops an intimate feeling for Ryan, you will get rid of him.


----------



## bronx43

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Bonzi is good news. However, we should feel like cheap whores because Bonzi obviously isn't here to stay. Whatever chemistry we build with Bonzi will inevitably go to waste next summer when a team pays him more than $2.5 million a year. After his departure, we are left with a gap in our roster and no one to replace the impact that he will surely bring.


----------



## chn353

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

interesting....
wells will be bench player i reckon

maybe a contingent for 6th man award

alston
tmac
battier
juwan
yao

and bonzi will come on for tmac or battier which means moving tmac back to 3... juwan will come off for battier and novak.. yao will play about 40 mpg unless his in foul trouble and alston around 35-40

alston: 35-40 mins
tmac: at least 40 mins (depending on his back)
battier: 35
juwan: 30
yao: needs to play 40 mins


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



bronx43 said:


> Bonzi is good news. However, we should feel like cheap whores because Bonzi obviously isn't here to stay.


Isn't Bonzi the cheap whore? We're the paying customer.


----------



## HB

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Congrats on the acquisition. This should be a fun and interesting team to watch this season


----------



## Fairsportsfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



chn353 said:


> interesting....
> wells will be bench player i reckon
> 
> maybe a contingent for 6th man award
> 
> alston
> tmac
> battier
> juwan
> yao
> 
> and bonzi will come on for tmac or battier which means moving tmac back to 3... juwan will come off for battier and novak.. yao will play about 40 mpg unless his in foul trouble and alston around 35-40
> 
> alston: 35-40 mins
> tmac: at least 40 mins (depending on his back)
> battier: 35
> juwan: 30
> yao: needs to play 40 mins


really doubt he comes off the bench


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

:banana: it really happens. Finally I don't need worry about this everyday now


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Damn, thats great :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Wow Wow Wee Wow! I don't know what came over Bonzi, but glad he's coming for a bargain price! What a great off-season!

For those who are curious as to why Bonzi would accept such a cheap deal, just wait 'til Bonzi signs on to endorse another shoe brand from China.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Yea... this is great. Now go get a 6''10' old school enforcer from the NFL to cover Yao's back (is Rodman still around?). And maybe even a veteran PG. Brevin Knight for a lotery protected first round?

But Bonzi is a nice fit... especially if T-Mac will be more carefull with his back, then Bonzi will crash and burn instead.

Say just about everyone is healthy, could the Rockets win it this year?


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

Any Chance Bonzi is a SG? then Bonzi, Tmac, battier and Yao on the court together?

and no NFL players are 6'10


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



crazyfan said:


> Any Chance Bonzi is a SG? then Bonzi, Tmac, battier and Yao on the court together?
> 
> and no NFL players are 6'10


definately... the rockets could easily play small ball with battier bonzi and tmac on the court at the same time... and be successful while doing it.

it also allows tmac to play less minutes during the regular season and save himself for the playoffs a bit more, bonzi should get some solid minutes at the 2, 3 and even 4


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*

How about Juwan Howard + Luther Head for PJ Brown + Chris Duhon. Rockets get defensiv big + PG, Bulls get postscoring + talent!?

My point about the NFL-type of player is just that the Gentle Giant could benefit from an enforcer to back him up.

What kind of salary or trade excemption does the Rockets have left now?


----------



## garnett

*Re: Bonzi Wells to Houston - Fact or Fiction*



Yao Mania said:


> Wow Wow Wee Wow! I don't know what came over Bonzi, but glad he's coming for a bargain price! What a great off-season!
> 
> For those who are curious as to why Bonzi would accept such a cheap deal, just wait 'til Bonzi signs on to endorse another shoe brand from China.


 :rotf:

Great avatar.


----------



## jdiggidy

This whole pessimist thing has really been working for me the past few weeks. When I created this thread I said this probably wasn't going to happen and continued my theme as I continued to posted in the thread.

I have been telling my boyz that the Stro's don't have a prayer either and look at them.

Let me go on the record now and say that the Rockets probably won't win 50 games this season.


----------



## HayesFan

jdiggidy said:


> This whole pessimist thing has really been working for me the past few weeks. When I created this thread I said this probably wasn't going to happen and continued my theme as I continued to posted in the thread.
> 
> I have been telling my boyz that the Stro's don't have a prayer either and look at them.
> 
> Let me go on the record now and say that the Rockets probably won't win 50 games this season.



Good idea, stick with what's working, jdig! 

I'm glad the the Rockets picked up Bonzi, but it also saddens me a bit, because PT for my boy Chuck is going to be seriously lessened with Wells to pick up the slack, especially if he does indeed come off the bench.

On a positive note, Wells can definately make his presence felt, AND he showed that he will bring his game in the post-season.

Kudos for the Rockets landing him! It's going to be a fun season to watch (if my ppstream continues to work! LOL)


----------



## Rockets111

great pick-up even though its only going to be for 1 year, because i doubt he accepts the option. but anyways 2.5 mil? thats outstanding.

alston/spanoulis/lucas
wells/head/sura
mcgrady/snyder/bowen
battier/juwan/hayes/novak
yao/deke


thats a contending team, no doubt!


----------



## yaontmac

This was the best news all offseason!! I like Battier, but Wells gives us an offensive option, takes the load off of Yao and TMac.

Alston/VSpan
Wells/Head
T-Mac/Novak
Battier/Howard
Yao/Mutumbo


----------



## HayesFan

Rockets111 said:


> great pick-up even though its only going to be for 1 year, because i doubt he accepts the option. but anyways 2.5 mil? thats outstanding.
> 
> alston/spanoulis/lucas
> wells/head/sura
> mcgrady/snyder/bowen
> battier/juwan/hayes/novak
> yao/deke
> 
> 
> thats a contending team, no doubt!


Do we HAVE to keep Bowen??


----------



## kisstherim

HayesFan said:


> Do we HAVE to keep Bowen??


C'mon, are u really cruel enough to break the poor boy-JVG's heart?


----------



## OneBadLT123

I have mixed feelings about this deal...
Negative: Bonzi is playing for cheap change in his eyes. And he took the offer he could get, with a hit of possibly winning. But his attitude may be influenced by the contract he has(unhappy, frustrated…etc) And the fact that now we have no set starting/bench lineup, its still in the air. If he comes off the bench, he wont get the money he wants next year(lack of playing time/attitude). And always, his attitude/approach to the game is always a ? mark.

Positive: It technically is a contract year for him, so he may really bust his ***, and get the money he really wants. So he could be a powerful force if he starts or comes off the bench. Also, if Tmac gets injured again, he could be a decent fill-in to the roster.


----------



## Pasha The Great

This has turned out to be one great off season.. wow we have so much talent now great moves i wonder if our new co gm had anything to do wth these nice moves. 

if juwan howard starts this season i am going to be so damn pissed... imagine having Tmac Yao Battier and Wells playing together, im so freakin excited now i cant wait! only like 12 more days till preseason! 

lets please end this offseason on a super high not by dumping ryan bowen.


----------



## Minstrel

I'm a big fan of this move. I think Wells puts one more legitimate threat on the floor to open up the court for Yao and McGrady. Battier with his three point shooting does, as well. If Alston can knock down perimeter shots with some regularity, McGrady may see a lot more single-teams for him to exploit and Yao may find himself with more single-teams which he devours.

A lineup of Alston/Wells/McGrady/Battier/Yao would be my ideal starting lineup with this personnel. It's a bit small at power forward, but larger than most at shooting guard and small forward. And, of course, at center. Overall, it may not suffer a size disadvantage.

That lineup strikes me as a championship contender, in the starting five, assuming McGrady and Yao are healthy the vast majority of the season and Yao is closer to his second half form of last season.

The question is whether the bench is good enough to keep opposing teams from crushing the Rockets when McGrady and Yao head to the bench. I think Kirk Snyder is the "x-factor" in that question. Snyder supposedly has attitude problems, but he has undeniable talent. He's been quite productive in his short career so far, and has been an efficient scorer. There's a decent chance that he could emerge as a super-sixth-man. An instant energy scorer who can come in and make plays for the team.

Chuck Hayes is another key factor. His rebounding prowess is quite special especially for his size. If he can continue to be a primo rebounder off the bench, he'll help the Rockets in the key rebounding battle while Yao and Mac are out.

Luther Head and Juwan Howard also need to be solid off the bench. If they are, and Snyder and Hayes emerge as valuable reserves, Houston may well have the kind of bench support they need to contend seriously.


----------



## j-rocket

jdiggidy said:


> This whole pessimist thing has really been working for me the past few weeks. When I created this thread I said this probably wasn't going to happen and continued my theme as I continued to posted in the thread.
> 
> I have been telling my boyz that the Stro's don't have a prayer either and look at them.
> 
> Let me go on the record now and say that the Rockets probably won't win 50 games this season.


think bigger!!!
they probably wont win the title this year!! :groucho:


----------



## sherwin

This is awesome... really didn't think it could happen... even better that he's playing in a contract year. 

If T-Mac is back and healthy, we are title contenders. Easily.


----------



## Pasha The Great

i just realized now tmac and yao wont be constantly double teamed.. hopefully this will cause mcgrady less physical stress and can now stay healthy.


----------



## yaontmac

Bonzie Wells is gonna soon realize he just got a billion new fans!! :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy

yaontmac said:


> Bonzie Wells is gonna soon realize he just got a billion new fans!! :biggrin:


 :biggrin: I think he's going to cash in on it with another China shoe deal. Will Battier not be the only Rockets players wearing Peak this season.

Seriously, though. Does anyone think Head will be traded. We were on the brink on draft night, but apparently that fell through. The only way we're going to get a decent PF is if we trade him. Likely, or not?


----------



## Hakeem

Demiloy said:


> Seriously, though. Does anyone think Head will be traded. We were on the brink on draft night, but apparently that fell through. The only way we're going to get a decent PF is if we trade him. Likely, or not?


Which power forwards do you have in mind (even if they are a long shot)? I don't think it's a good idea to get a PF who relies on his post game to score. Those guys clog things up for Yao. Like Otis Thorpe with Olajuwon. That wasn't a good fit. 

An alternative is a good defender and rebounder with virtually no offensive game. That's bad too. More double-teaming of Yao. 

At least with Battier we get someone who can defend fairly well (very well at SF, so it's a shame to waste his talents, really) and rebound moderately well. But most importantly, he can shoot. That's really going to discourage opponents from fronting Yao, which is pretty much the only way he can be contained. Last season, when Yao was fronted and the ball was lobbed to him, Howard's guy would be able to disrupt it. That's because Howard's range is limited. Battier, however, will be at the three point line. His man won't be able to get to Yao in time. Which means lobs to Yao will be much more effective, making it more costly for the opposition to front him. This is all kind of obvious, I know, but it's very important.


----------



## kisstherim

Hakeem said:


> Which power forwards do you have in mind (even if they are a long shot)? I don't think it's a good idea to get a PF who relies on his post game to score. *Those guys clog things up for Yao.* Like Otis Thorpe with Olajuwon. That wasn't a good fit.
> 
> An alternative is a good defender and rebounder with virtually no offensive game. That's bad too. More double-teaming of Yao.
> 
> At least with Battier we get someone who can defend fairly well (very well at SF, so it's a shame to waste his talents, really) and rebound moderately well. But most importantly, he can shoot. That's really going to discourage opponents from fronting Yao, which is pretty much the only way he can be contained. Last season, when Yao was fronted and the ball was lobbed to him, Howard's guy would be able to disrupt it. That's because Howard's range is limited. Battier, however, will be at the three point line. His man won't be able to get to Yao in time. Which means lobs to Yao will be much more effective, making it more costly for the opposition to front him. This is all kind of obvious, I know, but it's very important.


great post :clap:


----------



## HayesFan

Raises hand...

Chucks a good defender and rebounder... and has no offensive game... can we put him in that spot!! You won't even have to trade Luther!

LOL

If we could just get him a few more inches in size and make him a shot blocker as well.. the boy would be perfect for the spot!


----------



## Demiloy

> An alternative is a good defender and rebounder with virtually no offensive game. That's bad too. More double-teaming of Yao.


Some people on RealGM were suggesting Kelvin Cato, but I suppose you must think that's a bad idea.

Chris Mihm anyone?


----------



## Dean the Master

I think it was a nice pick up. Considering we only used the left over MLE to get Bonzi. I think the team now is good. As people said above, Shane can be the PF now. I think Bonzi would earn the 6th man award next season. 
[email protected] James.


----------



## jdiggidy

Just out on insidehoops reading some of the snip-its from other sources and it is kinda funny when you think about some of the stuff that is out there.

We all complain about the front office when things aren't moving fast enough or they pass on a player that another team signs. Myself included!!!

Denver probably would've gotten Bonzi if the the Kings would've entertained S&T's. Since they used most of their MLE to sign Reggie Evans, that pretty much eliminated them. Funny that alot of us wanted Evans here.

Since Miami was unable to pull off an S&T, they are probably going to extend Shandon Anderson. This is a good thing since the Rocket deal hasn't been signed just yet.

As for Charlotte, I hope they don't wiggle their way in the back door during the final hours and steal Bonzi away.

If I were CD, I would either be on a plane or have a private jet ready to pick Bonzi and his agent up and continue pampering the heck out of him until we get his name is on the dotted line.


----------



## Auggie

im liking this team more and more. on top of a nice starting lineup of alston/t-mac/wells/battier and yao you also have so many hotshots off the bench in head,snyder, hayes, novak and v-span

:cheers: :cheers: 

i think yall are contender material - at least very close to.


----------



## Hakeem

jdiggidy said:


> As for Charlotte, I hope they don't wiggle their way in the back door during the final hours and steal Bonzi away.
> 
> If I were CD, I would either be on a plane or have a private jet ready to pick Bonzi and his agent up and continue pampering the heck out of him until we get his name is on the dotted line.


On ClutchFans there's a rumor that the Bonzi deal is falling apart. Apparently, Van Gundy said so to a stranger at a charity function. He was so perturbed that he didn't seem to notice that eggplant dip was dribbling down his chin.


----------

